# Looking for a spray that kills weeds but NOT clover...



## TDBone (Aug 10, 2010)

We have a couple of food plots planted in clover. However, right now some of them are growing up with weeds too. What type of spray can I get that will kill all the weeds and stuff but not kill the clover? Is that possible?

Thanks


----------



## Swarm (Aug 10, 2010)

Most white clover is fairly resistant to glyphosate as long as you don't go too  heavy with it.

Another option is 8 oz of clethodim with one quart of crop oil per acre.

Swarm


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 10, 2010)

We use Clethodin also for grasses and it works pretty well. Brand name is Arrow, 2 I think


----------



## countryboy723 (Aug 10, 2010)

Use whitetail institute ARREST HERBACIDE it only kills grasses and no clover or alfalfa


----------



## elfiii (Aug 11, 2010)

Poast or generic sethoxydim.


----------



## gcs (Aug 12, 2010)

I use Poast Plus it works great.


----------



## win280 (Aug 12, 2010)

You need to read and understand the labels on chemical herbicides.
Poast is for grass and you can plant clover fairly quickly after you spray(2-3 weeks)

For broadleaf weed control,you need to apply in the spring as soon as it greens up.
It takes 4 months after application to be able to plant clover without killing the seed.(preemergent/post emergence)
PLEASE read the labels.You don't want to spray and then plant only to have your hard earned work and money not grow a food plot.JMO


----------



## Flintridge (Aug 13, 2010)

Arrest works good but kind of pricey for large plots but if your plot is about a acre or less then its not too bad...make sure you spray at the correct rate.


----------



## Fireump (Aug 15, 2010)

I've had good success with mowing a couple of times a year for the broadleaf weeks...I agree with Flintridge, Arrest is pricey, I use Roundup as long the clover is dormant. you can also use roundup if you use a wick type distribution ( no spray)


----------



## liveoutside (Aug 16, 2010)

2-4d b will kill some broadleaves and not the clover but make sure it has the b or it will slam your clover. and always as win280 said always read and follow the dang lable. it is there for a reason.


----------

